# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cho thuê nhà nguyên căn tại tan binh hcm

## toandaithanh1

*Dear quý Anh/Chị!*

*hiện tại Tôi đang có căn nhà mới sửa lại đang có nhu cầu cho thuê.vậy quý anh chị nào có nhu cầu thì liên*

*lạc với Tôi nhé:0979052109.*

*-diện tích sử dụng là 90m2 gồm có 2 phòng ngủ,2 TOLET+phòng tắm,bếp.*

*1 phòng khách,1phong để xe máy.*

*giá là 14t/1thang.*

*-địa chỉ nhà cho thuê:309/1 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi,Q.Tân Bình,TP-HCM.*

*Trân Trọng!*

----------

